# Shoutbox



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone has asked this already, but the shoutbox has been gone for a while now.  I liked it too... Why was it removed?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 3, 2008)

The shoutbox isn't gone. Are you sure you just didn't change your settings?


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 3, 2008)

Positive.  I would remember such a thing.  Besides, I can't see where I would change it...


----------



## Samutz (Apr 3, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01

At the bottom:
"Enable Shoutbox"


----------



## leinad (Apr 3, 2008)

Try to change the skin~, for me the shoutbox (+ the settings in the profile about it) only appears on V3 skin


----------



## Tripp (Apr 3, 2008)

I did not change my setting either but, after I re-saved them it just came back.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah it came back.  Thanks.


----------

